# new subcompact from SIG: P290



## Jed Henson (Sep 28, 2010)

SIG has announced a new subcompact called the P290:

SIG Sauer's P290 is a subcompact, double-action-only semiauto pistol chambered in 9mm. Built on a black polymer frame, the P290 has a snag-resistant, sleek design for concealed carry or use as a backup for plainclothes law enforcement or security personnel. The stainless steel slide features serrations and is finished in either stainless or black Nitron.

Other features include:
- Removable grip plates that allow for customization with aluminum, wood and polymer (and engraving with your initials for a true customized pistol-coming soon);
- SIGLITE or contrast sights (an integrated laser that fits in front of the trigger guard is optional); and
- an accessory rail.

Note: This pistol is not California- or Massachusetts-compliant.

Caliber - 9mm
Capacity - 6+1, 8+1
BBL - 2.9"
OAL - 5.5"
Width - 1.1"
Height - 3.9"
Weight - 20 oz. with mag

MSRP: $530 (Nitron finish)SIG Sauer P290 back
MSRP: $550 (two-tone finish)


----------



## twodogs (Oct 15, 2007)

I am a big sig fan. I had a P6, which sadly, I traded away for a .270. I picked up a 239 a few months ago, which I absolutely love. I have, however, been considering a small, single-stack 9mm for awhile. I have been hoping that Ruger would clone the PF9 since I love the LCP I have. I shot the Kahr PM9, and while I like it, I don't want to drop that much on that type of gun. My hope is that this comes in under the price of the PM9. IMO, if it does, Sig should have a winner here. 

I know some don't like the idea of the DAO trigger, but if it is similar to the 250 trigger, I think it will be great. Since it is a pocket pistol, I am not concerned about sights, trigger pull, or getting all fingers on the grip. Just like the LCP, it has a distinct role as a CCW.


----------



## Lateck (Jul 23, 2010)

I will be wanting to feel this in my hands....... 
It may be the answer to the .380/9mm debate....:mrgreen:

It's on my wish list...:smt083

Lateck,


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

Looks interesting.

Do you know when it will be available & in stores? :mrgreen:

:smt1099


----------



## EliWolfe (Nov 20, 2010)

Lateck said:


> I will be wanting to feel this in my hands.......
> It may be the answer to the .380/9mm debate...:smt083


I'm afeered a wail of "TWO HEAVY" from the .380 folks will great this Sig. Also, for myself, I usually won't buy a "new" release until a few years after introduction. The gun manufacturers seem all to willing to "test" their new products on the general public, and fix the stuff that shows up. And with the current explosion in the gun market, it seems that QC may suffer some. My early experience with the first run .32 Kel-Tec and even the Sig Mosquito .22 taught me a lesson. As always, JMHO. Cool looking SIG, loved my 239 in .357 Sig, but at 20 plus ounces I'll take the Glock 36 in .45 ACP! :mrgreen:
Eli


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

Looks to me this gun takes aim directly at Kahr.......It will have to be a hell of a gun to compete there. Some guys don't want to spend the money for this caliber of a weapon. Thank goodness there is Kel Tec for those gun owmers. 

I am very intersted in this gun for some reason. I will go give it a whirl and see if I want to take it home. 

RCG


----------



## Jed Henson (Sep 28, 2010)

dondavis3 said:


> Looks interesting.
> 
> Do you know when it will be available & in stores? :mrgreen:
> 
> :smt1099


I have a reviewer (Walt Rauch) lined up to do a T&E for me on this gun once he's got it in his hands. He expects SIG to get one to him by the end of December. I'm not sure if this means it'll also become available in stores around that time, however.


----------



## Packard (Aug 24, 2010)

recoilguy said:


> Looks to me this gun takes aim directly at Kahr.......It will have to be a hell of a gun to compete there. Some guys don't want to spend the money for this caliber of a weapon. Thank goodness there is Kel Tec for those gun owners.
> 
> I am very interested in this gun for some reason. I will go give it a whirl and see if I want to take it home.
> 
> RCG


It sizes up better with the Kel-Tec. Heavier though. But if you are carrying in a holster on your hip I think the weight is a non-issue and would make for a more manageable weapon. If you are planning on carrying in the pocket then it might be an issue.

Even after released, I would imagine it will be in short suppy for a while (witness the 238 for example).


----------



## Jed Henson (Sep 28, 2010)

OK, at long last I've got Walt's review of the P290 up on my site. Here's an excerpt that includes his range report:

"Speaking of the grip area, at first I didn't think it was adequate because when I picked it up at my FFL dealer, King Shooters Supply in King of Prussia, Pa., I found that with my habitual high grip, the web of my hand was almost in line with the bottom of the slide. I foresaw the slide cutting me when shooting or my hand stopping the slide from cycling. Fortunately, I was wrong-neither happened to me or three others who also shot the gun. I now think this very high grip is a design feature, not a flaw, particularly because it's encouraged by an equally higher relief area beneath the trigger guard that assists in acquiring such a grip.

I appreciated the high grip when firing the P290 because the combination of a small gun and 9mm ammunition can make for some serious muzzle flip. The gun still delivers some serious upward movement-when we fired it indoors with the laser on, an observer noted the laser beam moved upward almost vertically with every shot. But thanks to the high grip I hadn't noticed it; the gun snapped right back down and on target for all six rounds.

Next, while the grip appears thicker than some, the frame has a depressed area on both sides running from near the backstrap to almost the rear of the trigger guard. These depressions form the grip into a slightly-narrowing wedge shape, which provides a good, firm and comfortable grip and, as just noted, promotes quick sight recovery.

My efforts at shooting for group at 17 yards were frustrating because I simply couldn't shoot up to what I thought to be the gun's potential. The best I could do were 3″-5″ five-shot groups despite the nice, smooth 9 lb.-plus double-action trigger pull, which felt lighter. I shot Black Hills 115grain FMJ, CCI Gold Dot 124-grain +P (Short Barrel) GDHP, Cor-Bon 115-grain +P DPX and Winchester 147-grain SXT Personal Protection JHP ammunition and had no malfunctions, but also no outstanding groups.

On my second range trip, I lucked out as one of my shooting buddies, Ted Murphy, came with me. I still wasn't getting what I wanted in group size, but when I took a break and turned the gun over to Murphy, I said, "How about you shooting a nice group?" A few minutes later Murphy came out with a Shoot-N-See target in hand while grinning and asked if the results were satisfactory. He'd place five rounds of the115-grain FMJ Black Hills ammo into 1″, and there were witnesses. I then remembered his skill with a revolver-he's classified Master in Standard Service Revolver Class for International Defensive Pistol Association (IDPA) competition. (I'd managed to get Expert classification in the same game, but that was more than a few years ago.) The point: The gun has an intrinsic accuracy-this one anyway-and with good ammo, this group can be duplicated. With lots of practice!"

Here's a link to the full review: SIG Sauer P290 Review | GunGunsGuns.net


----------



## 030201_sig (Apr 5, 2014)

I liked about a thousand trigger pulls to get good memory there then the accuracy came with them. It's a sweet carry an shooter for self defense in my opinion. I brought this forward to see what others think.


----------



## Babbalou1956 (Sep 2, 2014)

This is probably my next handgun purchase. The P290 RS version has an improved trigger & second strike capability. I wouldn't mind the DOA trigger at all if it's anything close to my Ruger LCR trigger.


----------



## nbragtop (Sep 8, 2014)

I recently purchased a used P290rs. I love it. I have shot 4 brands of ammo including some low powered reloads with no problem. Very accurate evan out to 25 yards just playing with plastic bottles. Very low recoil. I carry it in my front or rear pocket.


----------



## 030201_sig (Apr 5, 2014)

You can't go wrong here. The long mag comes with it for personal home defense and the short mag for CC. Night sights glow like parking lights when U are needing them. I new it, "Sig-ness" was mine the first time I fired it, my constant companion. One just needs a $10 coupon for more ammo.


----------



## lakeforktx (Oct 16, 2013)

My wife just picked up a new P290RS with the SS slide think she gave $430.00 for it...so far I like it..she likes it..she was carrying a Bond Arms..now she carries the Sig....I like my P238 HD but the P290 is a great less expensive option...So far so good...


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Yeah, that re-strike option on those SIG's is a good move on their part.


----------

